# Vests



## Bay_Dog (Jan 17, 2009)

How many use them? How cold before putting them on your dog?

Just curious as I see buddies dogs with and without ... shivering at the same temps ... lab, golden, chessie and a drathaar.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I use them a lot on my dog. His coat is pretty thin for a lab though. From late oct through jan, he is almost always wearing one when waterfowling. That is in fields, I'd put one on earlier then that if he's going to be in water. They work well to protect the dogs from corn stalks and barbed wire too.

If you stick your hands inside the vest you can tell they are working.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I use them on my dogs when we're hunting water and the air temp is 40 degrees or less. Don't use them when field hunting...


----------



## Stu_Loves_His_GSP (May 6, 2008)

Hunting waterfowl where the dog sits and waits... I think a vest is a good idea. Upland hunting my GSP would overheat even in very cold weather. She lays and rolls around in the snow to cool off.


----------

